# Ich help- feed Metro and dose Paraguard?



## Koldaar (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I have a 75 gal aquarium with all male haps/peacocks and 1 bristlenose pleco. I check my fish every day for any signs of bullying and/or illness. Everything appeared ok Saturday, but when I checked on Sunday afternoon one of my guys was riddled with what appears to be ich (white spots all over and growing on his eyes). He was hanging out at the top of the water column in a corner and spots/growths were everywhere. In my 2 1/2 years with this tank I've never had to deal with ich. What I have on hand is Metroplex and Paraguard. I also have flake food infused with Metro. I did a 75% water change yesterday and dosed the tank with Metroplex and fed the flakes. This morning I added a dose of Paraguard and fed more flaks. All the other fish ate, but the guy with all the white spots did not eat and died this morning. So him and all his spots are now out of the tank. I see no signs of ich on any of the other fish, but I still need to treat the tank for 2 weeks right? What's my best course of action with this? Paraguard dosing with metro flakes? Turn the heat up to 86F? Both? Any help is appreciated. A person can search the internet for all the answers, but when the $hit hits the fan it's hard to decipher the right treatment. I'm guessing there is no "right" treatment, but maybe someone can help with the "best" treatment for my situation. Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not medicate...Metro especially is for bloat and internal parasites.

Heat and salt. Check the Cichlid-forum Library for details.


----------



## Koldaar (Jul 11, 2016)

Is epsom salt the salt that everyone refers to when they say "heat and salt"?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No for ich you want actual NaCl.

Epsom salt for bloat because it is a laxative.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

You need very warm water. Ich parasite cant reproduce at 87, cant survive at 90. Extra aeration needed for oxygen in the water column. Remember that even after the ich has visibly left the fish, it can still linger on deco and substrate for 10 days or more. Continue heat and salt for an extra 2 wks as insurance.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Oscar6 said:


> You need very warm water. Ich parasite cant reproduce at 87, cant survive at 90. Extra aeration needed for oxygen in the water column. Remember that even after the ich has visibly left the fish, it can still linger on deco and substrate for 10 days or more. Continue heat and salt for an extra 2 wks as insurance.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Is very good advice :thumb:


----------

